# Veggie Tales and Tolkien



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if this should be here or in the Green Dragon, but oh well.  

Look at this.  'tis scary.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 22, 2005)

Evil is palpable. This should never see the light of day.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 22, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> I'm not sure if this should be here or in the Green Dragon, but oh well.
> 
> Look at this.  'tis scary.



There will never be an end to this kind of stuff — all the way from sincere homage to second- and third-rate imitations to just plain stupid pap.

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 22, 2005)

I've never had much against Veggie Tales, but that's pushin' it.  Sure, kids'll love it cuz it's cute, but what about when they own it and you're the one that has to babysit?!!! [littlekid'svoice]I WANNA SEE TOTO 'GAIN! WANNA WAT' TOTO!!![/littlekid'svoice] *hides*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

It's just WRONG!


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 19, 2005)

I think I'm doomed. My kids love Veggie Tales. I bet I'll be watching this one for months. Arggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 19, 2005)

*snickers quietly* 

Sorry, I only hope that my cousins don't find it!  The ones I'm thinking of are older then me but are the ones that started the littles on Veggies in the first place! Please! Please don't get it for Christmas! I'll watch it once but PLEASE! Not that! *lands on floor begging for mercy*


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 19, 2005)

Veggie Tales was just covered on The Simpsons 

Television - "Yamases! Let my pickles go!"
Homer - "Mmmm....Moses"

I wasn't sure how much it was pastiched, which was the only thing spoiling my laugh


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 20, 2005)

I like parodies. . .even really really dumb parodies. I mean that whole Star Wars/Toy Story II thing had me so cracked up. .. "No, Buzz. . .I AM your father!" "Noooooooooooo. . ."

So in other words I'll take anything. Whatever it is, it is probably better than those I make up.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 5, 2006)

My 5-year-old son was watching ROTK the other day and he kept calling the Nazgul "Mangos". I'm not sure where "mangos" came from, but I now have a very strange vision of evil black mangos flying through the air ala Veggie-Tales.


----------

